# [Lesertest] CoolerMaster 932 HAF - MalkavianChild85



## Malkav85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Cooler Master 932 HAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Vorwort*: Dies ist kein offizieller Lesertest, welcher von PCGH gestartet wurde. 
Lesertest deshalb, weil ich Leser von PCGH bin und einen privaten Testbericht schreibe 

Bereiche:
1) Impressionen
2) Details
3) Aufbau
4) Inbetriebnahme und Lautstärke
5) Pro & Contra und Fazit

*1. Impressionen*:

Das HAF ist schon eine Wucht. Ein bulliges Aussehen und die großen Lüfter tun ihr übriges zum Eindruck. 
Den Einfall, die lüfter zu entfernen und alles mit Radiatoren zu bestücken, kommt einem WaKü-begeisterten schon beim bestellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich keine WaKü und so bleiben die Ventilatoren erst einmal dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Details*:

In der Front befinden sich 6x 5,25" Einschübe und darüber das I/O Panel mit 4x USB, 1x E-sata, 1x FireWire, Audio out, Mic in und darüber der Fillport mit der Gummiabdeckung und davor der Power- und Resetknopf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Innere beherbergt noch 6x 3,5" HDD Rahmen mit Entkopplung. Durch einen mitgelieferten 5,25 zu 3,5 Rahmen, kann auch ein Floppy in einem der 5,25" Einschüben verbaut werden.

Die Maße:
Breite: 23cm
Höhe: 58cm
Tiefe: 55cm

*3. Aufbau*:

Im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen ist das Mainboard hervorzuheben und die umgestaltete Idee der Befestigung der Festplatten, welche schon im Cosmos in eigene "Schubladen" kamen inklusive Entkopplung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Anbringen der Rahmen ist eine sehr einfache Sache: Rahmen rausziehen, ein wenig biegen, HDD dran, fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Mainboard gibt es eine Ausspahrung, perfekt für Kühler mit Backplatebefestigung. So kann liebevoll weiter montiert werden, auch wenn das Mainboard schon eingebaut ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verkabelung erwies sich als recht einfach, da die Ausspahrungen in der Seitenwand auch dickere Kabelwürste zulassen. 
Zusätzlich sind noch einige innovative "Ösen" vorhanden, duch die ein Kabelbinder gezogen werden kann, um die Kabel zu befestigen.

Des weiteren sind große Löcher rechts neben dem Mainboard vorhanden um dort auch HDD Kabel zu verlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder werden noch folgen.

*4. Inbetriebnahme und Lautstärke:*

Ich muss zugeben, das die Lüfter durchaus wahrnehmbar sind, aber in keinster Weise störend. Was ich bei deren Größe doch durchaus positiv überrascht hat. 

Da ich kein Messgerät besitze, kann ich nur meine subjektive Wahrnehmung schildern und kann die verbauten 240mm Lüfter von der Lautstärke her mit einem Scyth Kaze oder Nanoxia zu vergleichen bei voller Drehzahl.

Der Einbau ist einfach von statten gegangen. Da wie oben beschrieben die Kabelverlegung recht unkompliziert ist, waren nach einer Stunde schon sämtliche Hardwarekomponente im neuen Gehäuse.

*5. Pro & Contra und Fazit:*

*Pro:*
- Platzangebot
- Gehäuselüfter
- Lautstärke der Gehäuselüfter
- Innovatives Kabelmanagement
- saubere Verarbeitung
- Lüfterplatzierungen & Austauschmglichkeit

Contra:
- recht bullig
- überdurchschnittlich schwer (gute 15 Kilo)​*Fazit:*​
Für 140 Euro (Durchschnittspreis der Händler) bekommt der Käufer ein durchdachtes Gehäuse mit vielen Möglichkeiten der Kühlung und genügend Platz für die Hardware.

Lediglich die bulligen Ausmaße könnten Interessenten vom Kauf abschrecken. 

- - - - - 

Vielen Dank noch an xQlusive, welcher vor mir das HAF schon hatte und auch einen interessanten Lesertest schrieb. Dieser half mir auch bei der Entscheidung zu einem neuen Gehäuse 

Gruß
Marc​


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

guter test allerdings finde ich ,dass das  bullige Design gerade zu den Vorzügen dieses GEhäuses zählt....
hätte ich das Geld würde bei mir auch so eins rumstehen


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2008)

140€ für so eine Plastikwüste?! Nein Danke.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 140€ für so eine Plastikwüste?! Nein Danke.


 
Plastik und Metall halten sich da die Waagschale. Seitenwände und Hinten ist alles Metall. 
Die Front ist fast komplett aus festem Kunststoff.


----------



## doceddy (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab eine Frage zu dem Behälter ganz oben: wozu dient es? Kann mans als Wakü AGB verwenden?


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Oktober 2008)

Nicht direkt. Diese Abdeckung dient dazu deinen AGB zu füllen, welchen man direkt darunter schrauben kann. Denn dort ist ein Loch enthalten.

Ich denke mal, dass CM AGBs für 5,25" Einschübe gemeint hat. zB den Aquacomputer Aquabay .


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Oktober 2008)

@MalkavianChild85: Sehe ich das richtig, "stinknormales Blech" statt ALU ?

Hmmm, von der Optik her find ich den HAF gelungen, technisch bestätigst du, dass CM schon auf´s Detail geschaut hat, andererseits, nen Stacker bekommt man z.T. schon um die 150,-- und da scheint mir die Materialqualität deutlich besser...

Deinem Kater scheint er zu gefallen 

Greetz


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Oktober 2008)

wurde die katze mitgeliefert??


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

ICh liebe Katzen, hab nur keine wegen meinen Eltern und unserm Meerschwein: also wenn der dabei ist bestell ich sofort eins nein dein Kater ist echt süß

kommen wir zum Case:
-ich finde das sieht geil aus
-wenn die Front aus Plastik ist stört mich das nicht
-das Gewicht ist angemessen ist ja auch ein BigTower und nicht aus Alu(stört mich  nicht)
-das ist mein Traum Case(derzeit)
-bullig

eine Bitte hab ich an dich: bitte. bitte modde das geile Ding nicht


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @MalkavianChild85: Sehe ich das richtig, "stinknormales Blech" statt ALU ?
> 
> Hmmm, von der Optik her find ich den HAF gelungen, technisch bestätigst du, dass CM schon auf´s Detail geschaut hat, andererseits, nen Stacker bekommt man z.T. schon um die 150,-- und da scheint mir die Materialqualität deutlich besser...
> 
> ...


 
Das Stacker hat aber keine Festplattenrahmen und optisch gefällt er mir nicht so ganz. Vom Material her ist es das selbe 



johnnyGT schrieb:


> wurde die katze mitgeliefert??


 
Nein, die ist ausm Tierheim ^^



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ICh liebe Katzen, hab nur keine wegen meinen Eltern und unserm Meerschwein: also wenn der dabei ist bestell ich sofort eins nein dein Kater ist echt süß
> 
> kommen wir zum Case:
> -ich finde das sieht geil aus
> ...


 
Traumhaft ist es wirklich, aber da hat ja auch jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.

Wenn es aus Alu wär, wär es imens teurer, wenn ich mir mal zusammenrechnen würde, was alles aus Alu sein müsste.

Da käme man doch auf einen Betrag über die 250 Euro.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte ja garnicht das es aus alu ist, es ist ja schon teuer genug, aber man bekommt ja auch was fürs €, oder nicht


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Oktober 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja garnicht das es aus alu ist, es ist ja schon teuer genug, *aber man bekommt ja auch was fürs €, oder nicht*


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen  Die 140 Euro sind bei diesem Gehäuse mehr als nur gut angelegt. 

Allein die Möglichkeit der Anbringung von mehreren Radiatoren (360er top, 2x 240er seite, 120er unten) oder die verkabelung ist mehr als nur gelungen. 

Wer sich am nicht vorhanden Alu und dem bischen Plastik nicht stört kann da bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Oktober 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ...
> Wer sich am nicht vorhanden Alu und dem bischen Plastik nicht stört kann da bedenkenlos zugreifen.


das bin ich
wir hatten bis jetzt immer Gehäuse aus Stahl mit Plastikfront


----------



## xQlusive (29. Oktober 2008)

Also auch die Front ist komplett aus Stahl, welches allerdings deutlich dünner ist als die Seitenwände.

Nur die Frontverkleidung ist aus Plastik. Sonst wurde außer bei den HDD Rahmen auf die Verwendung von Plastik verzichtet.

Im Top das Loch lässt sich für Fillports gebrauchen. Allerdings habe ich mir nun einen zugelegt, der nicht passt, deshalb muss ich mir noch ne Schraubenmutter besoren, oder es halt mit Silikon befestigen. Nen Fillport ist generell ne sehr geile Sache bei ner Wakü, da man so theoretisch gänzlich auf nen AGB verzichten kann, und das befüllen deutlich schneller geht.


----------



## »Altaïr« (16. November 2008)

habe eine Frage 

kann man in der Front auch andere Lüfter verbauen?
Löcher sind ja noch da ...

man kann auf den Bildern nicht sehen ob man 120cm oder 140cm Lüfter verbauen kann. 
Google sagt zu diesem Problem leider auch nichts ...

danke für eure Hilfe

mfg


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (17. November 2008)

»Altaïr« schrieb:


> habe eine Frage
> 
> kann man in der Front auch andere Lüfter verbauen?
> Löcher sind ja noch da ...
> ...




Mich würde mal interesieren ob es irgend ein Problem gibt
wenn man eine Wakü integrieren möchte?? Also oben in den
Deckel ein 240er radi?? da ich mir vielleicht auch das gehäuse 
kaufen möchte aber eine Wakü integrieren


----------



## FatalMistake (18. November 2008)

ja...
ich habe auch einen 120er und einen 240er Radiator, würde auch gerne wissen, ob die problemlos reingehn und wie sich dann vlt. der Luftstrom verhält oder so!

ps: BÖHSE ONKELZ 4 EVER....

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (18. November 2008)

1. Onkelz. Guter Musikgeschmack
2. Es passt sogar ein 360 Radi oben rein ^^
Dazu noch 2x 240er Radis an die Seite und in die Front dürfte auch noch was passen. 

Ihr seht also, das ihr dort ne riesige WaKü installieren könnt.


----------



## FatalMistake (18. November 2008)

kamot^^
ich hoffe ihr seid alle bei den metalheads dabei! 

---
denn purer moralismus ist alles was sie bringt
eine halbe erlösung
der himmel stinkt...
(Kirche)


----------



## Mojo (18. November 2008)

Schöner Lesertest, allerdings vermisse ich ein Bild von der Inbetriebnahme des Gehäuses. Also wie die Lüfter leuchten.
Ich finde es schaut schon gut aus allerdings ist es mir etwas zu teuer.

Viel Spaß noch damit


----------



## gdfan (19. November 2008)

Schöner Test, wie immer. Deiner test sind echt immer Klasse
gdfan


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (19. November 2008)

gdfan schrieb:


> Schöner Test, wie immer. Deiner test sind echt immer Klasse
> gdfan




Danke danke man  weiß halt was man hört
Danke dann wird das ja vielleicht was mit dem Haf


----------



## G.Skill (19. November 2008)

gdfan schrieb:


> Schöner Test, wie immer. Deiner test sind echt immer Klasse
> gdfan



Kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. November 2008)

hat wer ne wakü drinen? dann soll dieser jemand bitte einmal bilder machen und hier reinstellen! Danke!

mfg
FatalMistake

wie siehts eig. mit der kühlleistung aus? wie heiß wird zb. deine NB? welche is es?


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. September 2010)

schön gemach, aber ich habe da ein paar Fragen dazu.

1. das linke Seitenteil könnte ich nicht nutzen um daran ein Radi zu schrauben was habe ich dann noch für möglichkeiten und was bekomme ich da rein? soll eine etwas bessere Wasserkühlung werden. Forallem kann ich das die dicken Radisnehmen?

2. bekomme ich da eine ATI5970 rein?

3. kann ich alle Teile abbauen und das Gehäuse lackieren? weil dieses grau gefält mir nicht.


Gruß Martin


----------

